# Anyone here go to Cal State San Marcos?



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am looking for CSUSM students who would be interested in joining a cycling group affiliated with CSUSM. Just a little something for us to have group rides and functions together and have some sort of school organization affiliation in our backgrounds. Let me know.


----------

